# hitching from reno



## hitchingpdx (Dec 20, 2014)

Anyone have any information that may help this journey? Looking to get to marin-frisco area


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 20, 2014)

Yea man there's a bus that goes up to south lake tahoe from carson city for about 7 bucks though you will probably have to take a city bus to carson. In south tahoe there's a grey hound for about 20 to sac or about 15 or more to placerville. But its good hitchin hwy 50 probly get a ride all the way to sac just put your thumb out a little ways past the "Y". But realise its cold as shit up in the mountains this time of year. Maybe snowing. My folks said there wasn't much snow right now but it could hit.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Feb 13, 2015)

Havin any luck?


----------



## hitchingpdx (Feb 13, 2015)

Still in carson city.. thinking of walking down to minden, then over to south lake and hitching west to frisco from there


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Feb 17, 2015)

Well here's the info on the bus looks like it picks up in multiple places. http://www.tahoetransportation.org/transit/south-shore-services . Might be rough walking up in the mountains but could make for a good adventure! Probly some friendly folks willing to give you a ride if your looking for one. I've seen crazy people biking down hwy 50 back in the day with tons of shit stacked on their bike it was pretty awesome.


----------



## hitchingpdx (Feb 18, 2015)

Fox Spirit said:


> Well here's the info on the bus looks like it picks up in multiple places. http://www.tahoetransportation.org/transit/south-shore-services . Might be rough walking up in the mountains but could make for a good adventure! Probly some friendly folks willing to give you a ride if your looking for one. I've seen crazy people biking down hwy 50 back in the day with tons of shit stacked on their bike it was pretty awesome.


yeah i've been told i shouldn't have that much of a problem hitching from tahoe towards the sacramento area


----------

